# Windows 10: Torrent-Tracker bannen Nutzer von Microsofts neuem Betriebssystem



## MichaelBonke (24. August 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Windows 10: Torrent-Tracker bannen Nutzer von Microsofts neuem Betriebssystem* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Windows 10: Torrent-Tracker bannen Nutzer von Microsofts neuem Betriebssystem


----------



## WeeFilly (24. August 2015)

Nicht schlecht! Hat sogar einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert, was da jetzt alles so abgeht!


----------



## Batze (24. August 2015)

Mann stelle sich vor, wirklich Große Websites bannen das System. Oh weh MS, da machst du dir keinen Großen gefallen.


----------



## Worrel (24. August 2015)

Mal ne ganz doofe Frage: Was hat eine Torrent Tracker Seite für einen legalen Nutzen? Gibt es überhaupt einen?


----------



## Batze (24. August 2015)

Was hat Torrent überhaupt für einen legalen Nutzen?


----------



## McDrake (24. August 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz doofe Frage: Was hat eine Torrent Tracker Seite für einen legalen Nutzen? Gibt es überhaupt einen?



Hee
Tu understelltsts hier mal einpfach wat.
es giibt gns viele leudde, die wo ihre familienfottos dort auf tornz tun verteilen für familie und so!!!!


----------



## Batze (24. August 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Hee
> Tu understelltsts hier mal einpfach wat.
> es giibt gns viele leudde, die wo ihre familienfottos dort auf tornz tun verteilen für familie und so!!!!



Ja klar, für Familien Fotos muss es Torrent sein.


----------



## Odin333 (24. August 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Ja klar, für Familien Fotos muss es Torrent sein.



Mal was von BitTorrent Sync gehört?


----------



## Hasamoto (24. August 2015)

Win 10 verteilt seine Updates auch über Torrent.
Wenn Torrent Komplett Win 10 Bannen sollte, und ich meine nicht nur einige seiten, hat M$ ein noch viel grösseres problem.

Aber mich störs nicht , ich ersparre mir Win 10 und bleine bei Win 7


----------



## Raffnek30000 (24. August 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Was hat Torrent überhaupt für einen legalen Nutzen?



Hmmm mal überlegen... win updates werden darüber übertragen. Wow wird damit verteilt. Wot wird damit verteilt. Es wurde von unis für unis entwickelt.... die liste ist endlos. Erts denke  dann posten.


----------



## MichaelG (24. August 2015)

Shit. Brauche ich für meinen Porno-Lifestream doch noch einen Zweit-PC.


----------



## golani79 (24. August 2015)

Es gibt mittlerweile auch Spiele, die Torrent zur Verteilung von Updates verwenden - des Weiteren gibt es auch Websites, wo Mods etc. zur Verfügung gestellt werden, die ebenfalls über Torrent geladen werden können.

Ist zwar meistens optional bzw. habe ich noch nie gesehen, dass es keine herkömmliche Art und Weise des Downloads mehr gibt, aber oft kann man über Torrent halt auch höhere Geschwindikgeiten erzielen, als wenn man auf herkömmlichen Wege lädt - vor allem dann, wenn etwas gerade released wurde und die Server überlastet sind, macht es eigentlich durchaus Sinn, ein P2P System zu verwenden.


----------



## Worrel (24. August 2015)

Raffnek30000 schrieb:


> Hmmm mal überlegen... win updates werden darüber übertragen. Wow wird damit verteilt.


Aber nicht mittels Links auf obskuren Torrent Tracker Seiten.



> ... die liste ist endlos. Erts denke  dann posten.


Eine Frage ist was anderes als eine Behauptung.


----------



## Batze (24. August 2015)

Raffnek30000 schrieb:


> Hmmm mal überlegen... win updates werden darüber übertragen. Wow wird damit verteilt. Wot wird damit verteilt. Es wurde von unis für unis entwickelt.... die liste ist endlos. Erts denke  dann posten.



Kann ich all diese downloads zig mal schneller über die üblichen offiziellen Kanäle bekommen.
Oder willst du mir jetzt etwa klar machen das über Torrent nicht eine einzig illegale Software geht?
Und Torrent wurde nicht von Unis, sondern von einem einzelnen erstmal Entwickelt und ins Leben gerufen, [FONT=Open Sans, Helvetica Neue, sans-serif]Bram Cohem.
[/FONT]Gedacht um Große Datenmengen eben wie Filme Musik und Spiele zu tauschen.
Und ja, Unis sind die Stationen wo mit am meisten geschaukelt wird.

Die Größeren Firmen haben sich da angeschlossen um Trafic zu sparen. Also komm mir nicht mit der tollen übermäßigen legalen Schiene von Torrent.
Wie Naiv bist du denn. 
Erst nachdenken.


----------



## MrFob (24. August 2015)

Naja, die Frage hier ist ja nicht unbedingt ob Torrents jetzt legal oder illegal sind (oder verwendet werden). Die Frage ist doch eher ob es Microsofts Aufgabe sein sollte hier die Polizei zu spielen. <Meiner Meinung nach ist es das nicht. Es herrscht sowieso schon zu viel merkwuerdige "Selbstjustiz" und Selbstzensur bei Unternehmen wie Facebook, Google und eben auch MS, von der Datensammelwut erst gar nicht zu sprechen. Sollen sie doch die Leute einfach erstmal machen lassen und das Abmahnen den Anwaltsfirmen ueberlassen, die sich darauf spezialisiert haben. Was geht es MS an, was die Leute mit ihren System anstellen, wenn sie es erstmal gekauft haben?

Und ich sage das als jemand, der keine Torrents oder aehnliches verwendet. mMn gibt es ja durch Steam sales und andere Angebote Spiele und Unterhaltungsmedien generell so billig zu haben, dass so was wie Raubkopiererei nun wirklich nicht sein muss. Es beschweren sich doch eh alle, dass ihr backlog an ungespielten Spielen waechst. Dann wart ich halt ein Jahr und kauf mir das Spiel dann (inklusive aller DLCs) fuer nen 10er.


----------



## Batze (24. August 2015)

MrFob schrieb:


> Was geht es MS an, was die Leute mit ihren System anstellen, wenn sie es erstmal gekauft haben?



Es geht um den Verkauf von Werbung und Dienstleistungen. Oder meinst du etwa das Google zu einer der Weltweit wichtigsten und teuersten Firmen geworden ist weil sie eine Suchmaschine haben?
Nein, sie haben Dienstleistungen und Werbung verkauft. Nur darum geht es in der heutigen Zeit. MS passt sich da mit ihrem Win 10 nur an.


----------



## Odin333 (24. August 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Kann ich all diese downloads zig mal schneller über die üblichen offiziellen Kanäle bekommen.


Torrents gehört in vielen Fällen zu den "üblichen offiziellen Kanälen" und ist dort meistens die schnellste und bequemste Quelle.
Beispiel: Star Citizen



Batze schrieb:


> Also komm mir nicht mit der tollen übermäßigen legalen Schiene von Torrent.
> Wie Naiv bist du denn.



Hat er behauptet, dass Torrent hauptsächlich legal genutzt wird oder bildest du dir das nur ein?
Torrent hat AUCH einen legalen nutzen. Dazu zählte eben nicht nur, dass sich die Leute nicht mit zig downloadlinks zu verschiedenen Filehostern rumschlagen müssen, weil sie eine grössere Mod downloaden.


----------



## MrFob (24. August 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Es geht um den Verkauf von Werbung und Dienstleistungen. Oder meinst du etwa das Google zu einer der Weltweit wichtigsten und teuersten Firmen geworden ist weil sie eine Suchmaschine haben?
> Nein, sie haben Dienstleistungen und Werbung verkauft. Nur darum geht es in der heutigen Zeit. MS passt sich da mit ihrem Win 10 nur an.



Jaja, das ist mir schon auch klar. Dass sie Daten fuer Werbung sammeln ist mir persoenlich auch relativ Schnuppe. Sollen sie mal machen. Mir ging es bei meinem Kommentar eher um sowas hier:


> Dort [Win10 EULA] ist unter  anderem die Rede davon, dass Microsoft Nutzer seines Betriebssystem "am  Spielen von gefälschten Spielen (...) zu hindern".


Das meine ich. Was hat MS davon heir die Polizei zu spielen (es sei denn, es handelt sich um MS spiele).


----------



## Batze (24. August 2015)

MrFob schrieb:


> JMir ging es bei meinem Kommentar eher um sowas hier:
> 
> Das meine ich. Was hat MS davon heir die Polizei zu spielen (es sei denn, es handelt sich um MS spiele).



Das ist eben eine Dienstleistung.
Hey EA (oder wer auch immer), ich durchsuche die Rechner für euch, und ihr zahlt dafür. Verstehste wo das eventuell hinausläuft?


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. August 2015)

> "Dort ist unter  anderem die Rede davon, dass Microsoft Nutzer seines Betriebssystem "am  Spielen von gefälschten Spielen (...) zu hindern".



Da wurde doch schon längst klargestellt, dass es sich um alte XBox (live) Passagen handelt, in denen es um's Cheaten bei Online Spielen ging.


----------



## USA911 (24. August 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Da wurde doch schon längst klargestellt, dass es sich um alte XBox (live) Passagen handelt, in denen es um's Cheaten bei Online Spielen ging.



Ist es noch in der Win-10 Eula enthalten oder nicht? Wenn es noch drin ist, dann ist es akut, egal von welcher anderen Peripherie kopiert wurde.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. August 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Ist es noch in der Win-10 Eula enthalten oder nicht? Wenn es noch drin ist, dann ist es akut, egal von welcher anderen Peripherie kopiert wurde.



Ja, das ist noch drin, soweit ich weiß. Liegt vermutlich daran, dass Xbox live Bestandteil von Win 10 ist. Da kann man sich auch als PCler einloggen, wenn man das will.


----------



## Hasamoto (24. August 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ja, das ist noch drin, soweit ich weiß. Liegt vermutlich daran, dass Xbox live Bestandteil von Win 10 ist. Da kann man sich auch als PCler einloggen, wenn man das will.



Hmm da würde ich mir bei M$ nicht so sicher sein.
Die sind bekannt dafür regelmässig Elefanten aus dem Hut zu ziehen.
Ich gehe mal davon aus das es sich dabei um eine klausel handelt die alle Plattformen meint die Win10 nutzen ,denn Xbox ist nur ,wenn auch in Win10 Integriert, ein Emulator


----------



## Vordack (25. August 2015)

Ich finde es klasse wie hier Leute vehement einen Distributionskanal verteidigen der zu 99% für illegale Downloads verwendet wird...

Alle anderen, legalen Dienste die mit dem Torrent Netzwerk angeboten werden (WOW Downloaden, Windows Updates,  Torrent Sync...) sind hiervon ja nicht betroffen da sie nicht über Torren Seiten vertrieben werden.

Was das Polizei spielen von Microsoft angeht, das nennt man Verantwortung zeigen. Natürlich ist es nicht gut für Microsoft wenn für ihr Produkt viele illegale Sachen angeboten werden. Dadurch steigt die Gefahr der Viren und was es sonst nocht gibt da Nutzer sich ja cracks von dubiosen Seiten ziehen müssen und so. Dass kann nicht im Sinne von M$ sein da sie wieder an den Pranger gestellt werden wenn es "Bugs" in ihrem System gibt, egal ob sie durch illegale Aktivitäten des Nutzers zustande kamen oder nicht.


----------



## doomkeeper (25. August 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich finde es klasse wie hier Leute vehement einen Distributionskanal verteidigen der zu 99% für illegale Downloads verwendet wird...


99%? Wie kommst du auf 99%?



> Alle anderen, legalen Dienste die mit dem Torrent Netzwerk angeboten werden (WOW Downloaden, Windows Updates,  Torrent Sync...) sind hiervon ja nicht betroffen da sie nicht über Torren Seiten vertrieben werden.



Und dennoch besteht die Gefahr dass Microsoft ständig mitbeobachtet wo man rumsurft und sämtliche Informationen können/müssen sofort weitergeleitet werden.
Das sind alles Dinge die Microsoft rein gar nix zu interessieren haben - wie, was, wo und wann ein User welche Seiten besucht und was er sich alles saugt.

Selbst das Abstellen bestmmter Einstellungen hatte nicht den gewünschten Erfolg und viele Daten wurden trotzdem an Microsoft verschickt.
Das hat hier mMn rein gar nix mit Verantwortung zu tun denn das sind Symptome einer Spyware völlig unabhängig davon ob Microsoft/Windows drauf steht.

Man zielt ganz klar drauf ab alle User zu kontrollieren und Datenspionage zu betreiben. Punkt.


----------



## Rabowke (25. August 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Torrents gehört in vielen Fällen zu den "üblichen offiziellen Kanälen" und ist dort meistens die schnellste und bequemste Quelle.
> Beispiel: Star Citizen


Es mag ja sein, dass SC über das .torrent *Protokoll* verteilt wird. So recht mag ich das aber nicht glauben, weil ich in meinem Router nur eine handvoll Ports freigegeben habe, der Rest ist ein- und auch ausgehend blockiert.

Des Weiteren habe ich durch Zufall, als ich das eine Wochenende SC ausprobiert habe, auf meinem Router gearbeitet und ich hatte keinen Upload.

Korrigiere mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber das .torrent Protokoll macht nur Sinn, wenn die Clients auch hochladen und das hat mein Rechner sicherlich nicht gemacht.

Aber, nehmen wir an es stimmt und SC setzt auf .torrent ... dann hat man immer noch keine Berühungspunkte mit komischen Trackern und obskuren TorrentClients, die einem Spyware auf den PC bringen.

An den User, der BT Sync in den Raum geworfen hat ... jeder sollte überlegen ob es Sinn macht, seine Daten in die Hände anderer zu geben, Verschlüsselung hin oder her.


----------



## Rabowke (25. August 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> [...]
> Man zielt ganz klar drauf ab alle User zu kontrollieren und Datenspionage zu betreiben. Punkt.


Oh Shit ... er hat Punkt gesagt und einen . gesetzt.



Ich hoffe du bist auf einem *Unix System unterwegs, sonst ist dein Geschreibsel hier etwas heuchlerisch.


----------



## Worrel (25. August 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> 99%? Wie kommst du auf 99%?


35% aller Prozent Angaben sind frei erfunden.

... Moment, ich hab gerade noch mal nachgeschaut ... es sind 37%.


----------



## BiJay (25. August 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Es mag ja sein, dass SC über das .torrent *Protokoll* verteilt wird. So recht mag ich das aber nicht glauben, weil ich in meinem Router nur eine handvoll Ports freigegeben habe, der Rest ist ein- und auch ausgehend blockiert.
> 
> Des Weiteren habe ich durch Zufall, als ich das eine Wochenende SC ausprobiert habe, auf meinem Router gearbeitet und ich hatte keinen Upload.


Bei Spielen, die auch über Torrent verteilt werden, ist es meist so, dass auch eine Verbindung über http geht. Wenn du alles andere geblockt hast, wirst du wohl nur darüber geladen haben. Ich weiß aber nicht wie es genau bei SC ist, ein Beispiel hierfür war z.B. Diablo 3 vor dem battle.net Client.


----------



## Rabowke (25. August 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Bei Spielen, die auch über Torrent verteilt werden, ist es meist so, dass auch eine Verbindung über http geht. Wenn du alles andere geblockt hast, wirst du wohl nur darüber geladen haben. Ich weiß aber nicht wie es genau bei SC ist, ein Beispiel hierfür war z.B. Diablo 3 vor dem battle.net Client.



Hallo,

Peer to Peer wird bereits seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr zum Download unserer Spiele genutzt.

Quelle: Peer to peer ausschalten? - Foren - Hearthstone

Gut, ist jetzt Hearthstone, der Downloader ist aber für alle Spiele gleich.


----------



## Odin333 (25. August 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Was das Polizei spielen von Microsoft angeht, das nennt man Verantwortung zeigen.


Sonst geht es dir aber noch gut? Was auf meinem PC in meinen vier Wänden passiert, geht MS nichts, aber auch absolut überhaupt nichts an!
Ein Vermieter verbaut ja auch keine Kameras in der Wohnung seiner Mieter weil sie ja etwas illegales machen KÖNNTEN.



Vordack schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es nicht gut für Microsoft wenn für ihr Produkt viele illegale Sachen angeboten werden.


Und deswegen darf MS die Privatsphäre missachten und Polizei spielen?


----------



## Rabowke (25. August 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> [...]
> Und deswegen darf MS die Privatsphäre missachten und Polizei spielen?


Den Beitrag von Boris Schneider-Johne hast du aber schon gelesen und verstanden, oder?

Schlussendlich macht Steam mit VAC genau das selbe und hier hab ich keine ähnlichen Beiträge von dir gelesen?!


----------



## BiJay (25. August 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Peer to Peer wird bereits seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr zum Download unserer Spiele genutzt.
> 
> ...


Ich hab doch gesagt vor dem battle.net Client...


----------



## Odin333 (25. August 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Schlussendlich macht Steam mit VAC genau das selbe und hier hab ich keine ähnlichen Beiträge von dir gelesen?!


Steam macht genau das selbe wie MS? Was genau macht denn MS?


----------



## jin080888 (25. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
es ist immer wieder erstaunlich, wie viele Leute bei neuen Windows Versionen einfach aus Prinzip auf die Barrikaden gehen. Microsoft ist sicherlich kein Unternehmen welches nur auf das Wohl der Nutzer abzielt, aber in dem Fall gings eher in Richtung mehr Transparenz. Man bekommt jetzt an mehreren Stellen angezeigt was gesammelt wird, mit der Option alle Punkte nach belieben anzupassen. Bis auf den Fehlerbericht (welcher sich wohl nur zeitweise auf "Einfach" stellen lässt), kann man alles ausschalten. Dann findet zwar immer noch eine gewisse Kommunikation mit den Microsoft-Servern statt, aber keine die von Dritten bei einem Test als extrem bedenklich eingestuft wurde. Unter Windows 7/8 wurde auch einiges an Daten gesammelt, es gab nur keine direkt sichtbaren Optionen dazu. Jeder der ein Facebook Profil hat, Android etc. nutzt oder auf Google (GMail z.B.) unterwegs ist, der gibt seine Daten in weit größerem Umfang Preis. Bei diesen Firmen scheint das aber ja immer egal zu sein, da wird ja auch nicht so präsent auf die Sammelwut hingewiesen. Diese Firmen sammeln einfach, teilweise ohne Optionen für den Datenschutz. Da liest keiner, man akzeptiert eine viel zu lange AGB und schon wird gesammelt ohne Ende. In dem Bereich schadet eine gewisse Transparenz dem Unternehmen deutlich mehr als würde es einfach keine geben! Mit Sicherheit sind die Windows 10 - Optionen in der Form noch nicht perfekt, aber ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Die besagten Passagen in der neuen EULA sind übrigens nicht neu, sondern nur anders zusammengestellt. An sich hat sich da auch nicht groß was geändert. Sogar ein Industrie-kritischer Torrent-Blog hat hier auf Panikmache verwiesen. Es ist einfach immer wieder aufs neue toll gegen Microsoft zu schießen, ob Presse oder User. Nachher wird Windows 10 wieder bei allen eine "*gute*" Version sein, sobald eine neue zum Verteufeln vor der Tür steht 

Hier mal ein Link: Artikel


----------



## Rabowke (25. August 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Steam macht genau das selbe wie MS? Was genau macht denn MS?


Du verarscht mich doch grad?!


----------



## Odin333 (25. August 2015)

jin080888 schrieb:


> Man bekommt jetzt an mehreren Stellen angezeigt was gesammelt wird, mit der Option alle Punkte nach belieben anzupassen. Bis auf den Fehlerbericht (welcher sich wohl nur zeitweise auf "Einfach" stellen lässt), kann man alles ausschalten. Dann findet zwar immer noch eine gewisse Kommunikation mit den Microsoft-Servern statt, aber keine die von Dritten bei einem Test als extrem bedenklich eingestuft wurde.



Ein kleiner Tipp: schalte mal alles ab und hol dir das Tool O&O ShutUp10 (O&O ist MS-Partner und kommt aus DE). Das Tool muss nicht installiert werden! Starte es mal - vielleicht bist du überrascht, was da alles noch nach Hause telefoniert.


----------



## Odin333 (25. August 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Du verarscht mich doch grad?!


Wiso? Ich stelle die Behauptung auf, dass du nicht verstanden hast, dass ich auf Vordacks Meinung geantwortet habe, die sich letztlich auf Raukopierer bezieht und nicht auf das, was MS vermutlich mit dem umstrittenen Satz in der EULA meint.

 Bezüglich der EULA muss ich sagen, dass ich leider noch keinen Artikel gelesen habe, der die Meinung eines Rechtsexperten oder wenigstens die offizielle Klarstellung seitens MS enthält, gehe ich davon aus, dass z.Z niemand eine Verbindliche Aussage machen kann, ob die EULA harmlos ist, oder nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (25. August 2015)

Du kannst ja behaupten was du möchtest, aber Boris Schneider-Johne ist seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit kein Journalist mehr, sondern ein MS Mitarbeiter. Früher hat er sich um die Xbox bzw. Entertainmentsparte gekümmert, jetzt ist es Windows.

D.h. seine Aussagen sind, mehr oder minder, schon offiziell, wobei diese Beurteilung bei einem Twitter Account immer grenzwertig ist. Das muss ich zugeben, aber es ist nun auch kein reiner privater Account. 

In einem Tweet hat er klar gestellt, dass dieser von dir kritisierte Passus fast 1:1 von der XBox übernommen wurde, dieser Text auch bei Sony und der PS4 enthalten ist, und das Hauptaugenmerk auf Cheater hat, um diese bei Onlinespielen bannen zu können.

Genau aus dem Grund habe ich VAC und Steam ins Spiel gebracht, die genau das gleiche machen. VAC durchsucht meinen PC (Arbeitsspeicher) nach Auffälligkeiten, dafür müssen alle Prozesse (!) eingelesen werden. Auch hier behält sich Valve das Recht vor meinen Account zu sperren obwohl, ich benutz mal deine Worte, ich etwas in meinen eigenen vier Wänden getan habe.

Was die aktuelle Hysterie um Win 10 und Datenwut betrifft ... gut das es angesprochen wird, neu ist es aber nicht. Da Win 10 nunmehr das Grundgerüst von div. Plattformen, Konsole, Smartphone und PC, darstellt, findest du halt hier Dinge, die es seit Ewigkeiten auf den drei genannten Plattformen gibt. Dein verlinktes Tool von O&O ist doch das beste Beispiel und bereits in der Erklärung steht, was ein Großteil der Daten, die MS sammelt, sind und was damit gemacht wird.

Selbstverständlich hast du dein iPhone, Android oder WP komplett still gelegt, sehr löblich ... ich möchte aber nicht wissen wieviele Leute gg. MS wettern, sich aber über Siri & Google Now einen Ast freuen.


----------



## Rabowke (25. August 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Ich hab doch gesagt vor dem battle.net Client...


Gna ... aber das vor überlesen bzw. falsch interpretiert.

Allerdings, gibt es Belege, dass Blizzard das .torrent Protokoll genutzt hat? Peer 2 Peer ist ja nun nicht gleichbedeutend mit .torrent.


----------



## Odin333 (25. August 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Du kannst ja behaupten was du möchtest, aber Boris Schneider-Johne ist seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit kein Journalist mehr, sondern ein MS Mitarbeiter. Früher hat er sich um die Xbox bzw. Entertainmentsparte gekümmert, jetzt ist es Windows.


Du schreibst es ja selbst, das ist keine offizielle Stellungnahme von MS, rechtlich nicht verbindlich und damit nur wenig mehr als nichts wert. Erst recht, wenn er seine Aussagen über Twitter verteilt.



Rabowke schrieb:


> In einem Tweet hat er klar gestellt, dass dieser von dir kritisierte Passus fast 1:1 von der XBox übernommen wurde,...


Woher dieser Passus kommt, interessiert mich als reinen Windows-Nutzer überhaupt nicht. Er gilt für Win 10.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Genau aus dem Grund habe ich VAC und Steam ins Spiel gebracht, die genau das gleiche machen. VAC durchsucht meinen PC (Arbeitsspeicher) nach Auffälligkeiten, dafür müssen alle Prozesse (!) eingelesen werden. Auch hier behält sich Valve das Recht vor meinen Account zu sperren obwohl, ich benutz mal deine Worte, ich etwas in meinen eigenen vier Wänden getan habe.



Alles schön und gut, nur war das leider nicht der ursprüngliche Grund, weshalb ich auf Vordack geantwortet habe.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Dein verlinktes Tool von O&O ist doch das beste Beispiel und bereits in der Erklärung steht, was ein Großteil der Daten, die MS sammelt, sind und was damit gemacht wird.


Wenn ich das Datensammeln abstelle, dann mach ich es aus dem Grund, weil ich nicht möchte, dass Daten gesammelt werden. Was MS damit macht, interessiert mich überhaupt nicht. Grundsätzlich finde ich es eine Frechheit, dass MS nicht per Default jegliche Datensammelei deaktiviert hat und mich meinetwegen bei Installation oder beim ersten Start danach fragt, ob ich "am Programm zur Verbesserung des Nuzererlebnisses" teilnehmen möchte. Wofür hat MS das Insider-Programm wenn nicht zum Datensammeln und betatesten?



Rabowke schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich hast du dein iPhone, Android oder WP komplett still gelegt, sehr löblich ... ich möchte aber nicht wissen wieviele Leute gg. MS wettern, sich aber über Siri & Google Now einen Ast freuen.


OK, das Argument hört man ja öfter und ich möchte dich fragen, ob ich von meinem Desktopbetriebssystem, nicht verlangen kann, keine Daten nach Hause zu schicken, weil ich ein Smartphone habe? Auch nicht, wenn dieses Smartphone überhaupt keine Verbindung zu meinem Desktop-Rechner hat?


----------



## Rabowke (25. August 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> [...]
> OK, das Argument hört man ja öfter und ich möchte dich fragen, ob ich von meinem Desktopbetriebssystem, nicht verlangen kann, keine Daten nach Hause zu schicken, weil ich ein Smartphone habe? Auch nicht, wenn dieses Smartphone überhaupt keine Verbindung zu meinem Desktop-Rechner hat?


Kann man schon, darum läuft auf meinem privaten Server eine Ubuntu Serverinstallation ohne GUI. 

Des Weiteren geb ich dir Recht, es sollte bzw. muss einen 'kill switch' geben. Die User sollten die Wahl haben, so wie es Microsoft bei einigen Dingen auch kommuniziert, ob sie Daten an MS geben wollen oder nicht.

Nehmen wir doch Cortana. Hier schreibt Microsoft, dass persönliche Daten gesammelt werden müssen, damit der Dienst sinnvoll funktioniert. Bei der Installation von Windows 10 hab ich die Optionen, die Daten nach Hause schicken, deaktiviert. Später hab ich gelesen, dass trotzdem Daten nach Hause geschickt werden.

Fand ich jetzt irgendwie auch nicht so geil ... vorallem weil man sich bei der Installation aktiv dagegen entscheidet.

Auf der anderen Seite will ich Google Now (und bald iOS 9) mit einigen Features nicht mehr missen, wie z.B. der Hinweis, man solle sich doch jetzt langsam auf den Weg zu seinem Termin machen weil gerade Stau in Berlin ist. Hier werden Ortsangaben in Terminen in Echtzeit mit den Verkehrsbedingungen in Berlin abgeglichen um dem User eine sinnvolle Empfehlung zu geben.

Wenn der erste Fall kommt, dass wirklich Apps gelöscht werden oder Windows-Installationen wg. Raubkopien blockiert werden, wird mein Windows PC nur noch Offline betrieben. Allerdings kann ich mir so ein Szenario, was hier gemalt wird, nicht ernsthaft vorstellen und bei einigen Dingen sollte man die Kirche auch mal im Dorf lassen.


----------



## Vordack (25. August 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> 99%? Wie kommst du auf 99%?



Gemeint habe ich was auf diesen Torrent Seiten angeboten wird, was mit Bittorrent und Co gesogen wird.  Den nur darum geht es in dieser News, nicht um WOW Installer oder Windows Updates oder so. Und ja 99% war etwas zu hoch. Einigen wir uns auf 97%?

@Gutenmorgen

Ja, mir geht es anscheinend besser als Dir


----------



## BiJay (25. August 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Allerdings, gibt es Belege, dass Blizzard das .torrent Protokoll genutzt hat? Peer 2 Peer ist ja nun nicht gleichbedeutend mit .torrent.


Mehr Infos dazu findet man hier: Blizzard Downloader - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft (auch wenn hier nur von WoW die Rede ist, wurde bei Diablo 3 wohl das gleiche Prinzip verwendet)


----------



## Vordack (25. August 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Mehr Infos dazu findet man hier: Blizzard Downloader - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft (auch wenn hier nur von WoW die Rede ist, wurde bei Diablo 3 wohl das gleiche Prinzip verwendet)



Ist doch absolut irrelevant für diese Diskussion da es nicht auf Torrent Seiten angeboten wird. Und darum geht diese News.


----------



## Panth (25. August 2015)

Es wird Zeit, dass der Spiele-Support für Linux ausgebaut wird, am besten auf Basis eines "freien" Steam-OS. Mir geht es nicht darum, dass man Raubkopien spielen sollte, schließlich möchte ich auch für meine Arbeit entlohnt werden. Mir geht es darum, dass nachdem Facebook und Co die Menschen bis auf die Unterhose ausziehen, Microsoft nicht auch noch die Unterhose haben muss. Wisst ihr was ein leitender Google-Manager schon gesagt hat: "Ihr wollt, dass wir nichts sehen? Dann macht doch nichts Verkehrtes, dann brauchen wir auch nichts zu sehen!" ... Wie sagte schon Jesus: Es werfe jener den ersten Stein, der noch nie gesündigt hat. Gut, dass gerade bei Google die Menschen die Perfektion leben und keine Geheimnisse vor niemanden haben. Microsoft tritt da in die richtigen Fußstapfen.


----------



## McDrake (25. August 2015)

Panth schrieb:


> Es wird Zeit, dass der Spiele-Support für Linux ausgebaut wird, am besten auf Basis eines "freien" Steam-OS. Mir geht es nicht darum, dass man Raubkopien spielen sollte, schließlich möchte ich auch für meine Arbeit entlohnt werden. Mir geht es darum, dass nachdem Facebook und Co die Menschen bis auf die Unterhose ausziehen, Microsoft nicht auch noch die Unterhose haben muss. Wisst ihr was ein leitender Google-Manager schon gesagt hat: "Ihr wollt, dass wir nichts sehen? Dann macht doch nichts Verkehrtes, dann brauchen wir auch nichts zu sehen!" ... Wie sagte schon Jesus: Es werfe jener den ersten Stein, der noch nie gesündigt hat. Gut, dass gerade bei Google die Menschen die Perfektion leben und keine Geheimnisse vor niemanden haben. Microsoft tritt da in die richtigen Fußstapfen.


Hihi
Das Problem ist doch, dass die Leute für 100 Ingame-Goldstücke sich mit Facebook verbinden


Diese ganze Vernetzung ist in meinen Augen schon so fortgeschritten, dass da höchsten ein Fallout die Menschheit zu einem Umdenken leiten könnte.
Die ganze Vernetzung ist bei uns allen so in Fleisch und Blut übergegangen, dass wir es gar nicht mehr bemerken (wollen).
Wer sich hier darüber aufregt, sollte sich selber an der eigenen Nase fassen und mal schauen, womit er Sachen im Internet such (Suchmaschine, Browser).

Ich selber steh dazu, dass ich mir diesen "Luxus" antue und Google, Windows & co benutze.


----------



## BiJay (25. August 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ist doch absolut irrelevant für diese Diskussion da es nicht auf Torrent Seiten angeboten wird. Und darum geht diese News.


Ich habe doch auf was ganz anderes geantwortet. Es ging vielleicht nicht direkt um die News, aber um Torrents an sich. Das eigentliche Thema ist ja schon ausgelutscht.


----------



## DISKOROLF (25. August 2015)

sehr, sehr gut!
da sollten alle mitmachen und win10 direkt im keim ersticken.


----------



## Raffnek30000 (25. August 2015)

Interessant das hier bei Torrent immer von Webseiten ausgegangen wird obwohl das torrent Protokoll ein System zur datenübertragung ist und nichts mit Webseiten zu tun hat ist euch schon klar oder?. Wie kommen Menschen eigentlich darauf Webseiten einzuwerfen als  Argument obwohl man das nicht einmal erwähnt hat und soll dann dagegen argumentieren obwohl  Websiten rein gar nichts mit torrent Technik zu tun hat

Was die AGBs angeht es ist ein absolutes Unding denn es geht nicht darum woher es kommt sondern welche Möglichkeiten sich daraus ergeben und wie Microsoft unter Umständen dann handelt.


----------



## Raffnek30000 (25. August 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Aber nicht mittels Links auf obskuren Torrent Tracker Seiten.
> 
> 
> Eine Frage ist was anderes als eine Behauptung.



Siehe meinen vorherigen Post ich habe nicht von Webseiten gesprochen!!!


----------



## Worrel (25. August 2015)

Raffnek30000 schrieb:


> Interessant das hier bei Torrent immer von Webseiten ausgegangen wird obwohl das torrent Protokoll ein System zur datenübertragung ist und nichts mit Webseiten zu tun hat ist euch schon klar oder?


Und? Was macht das bezüglich der Frage, ob und wieviel darüber legal passiert, für einen Unterschied? Ob ich jetzt einen (il)legalen torrent Download über einen Link auf einer Webseite starte oder über das UI eines extra installierten/konfigurierten Clients, ändert doch nicht das Geringste bzgl. der Rechtslage.


----------



## Tabakfreak (26. August 2015)

Es ist doch schon bekannt das sich die Passage der EULA die ihr da (zum wiederholten mal) zitiert auf Xbox Live und cheating in Online Games abzielt und schon uralt ist.

https://twitter.com/Win10Boris/status/633253878071455745


----------



## LSD-Goat (27. August 2015)

Raffnek30000 schrieb:


> Interessant das hier bei Torrent immer von Webseiten ausgegangen wird obwohl das torrent Protokoll ein System zur datenübertragung ist und nichts mit Webseiten zu tun hat ist euch schon klar oder?. Wie kommen Menschen eigentlich darauf Webseiten einzuwerfen als  Argument obwohl man das nicht einmal erwähnt hat und soll dann dagegen argumentieren obwohl  Websiten rein gar nichts mit torrent Technik zu tun hat


Ohne diese großen Seiten zum verteilen der Torrents und bereitstellung der Tracker wäre die Torrent Technik zum illegalen kopieren quasi nutzlos da Torrent selbst keine Suche innerhalb des Netzwerkes nach Dateien ermöglicht.


----------



## Vordack (27. August 2015)

Raffnek30000 schrieb:


> Interessant das hier bei Torrent immer von Webseiten ausgegangen wird obwohl das torrent Protokoll ein System zur datenübertragung ist und nichts mit Webseiten zu tun hat ist euch schon klar oder?. Wie kommen Menschen eigentlich darauf Webseiten einzuwerfen als  Argument obwohl man das nicht einmal erwähnt hat und soll dann dagegen argumentieren obwohl  Websiten rein gar nichts mit torrent Technik zu tun hat



"Windows 10: Torrent-Tracker bannen Nutzer von Microsofts neuem Betriebssystem"

Das ist die News-Überschrift, die Torrent-Tracker (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitTorrent_tracker), nicht das Torrent Protokoll, meint.

Ich denke deswegen


----------

